# anyone using Biodigest startup to cycle tanks



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I used this in tanks when I first got into the hobby but that was discus and angel tanks. I think with shrimp tanks cheating the setup and not letting a tank establish for 2 months is a bad IMO 


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

I havent tried this product to comment however i've been dabbling into tank seeding lately. one advantage of liquid over dried bacteria is that its alive rather than in a dormant state.

The challenge when seeding any type of bacteria is having them reach the layers of the substrate where they do the most good... as the nitrification process is largely done in the anerobic regions of the tank and commonly is the longest type of bacteria to develop. While this product is promising, its not obvious whether they would trump any of the existing bacteria in a bottle products today.

I'm interested to read what others may think of this product as i am always open to trying new things.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

to be honest i dont see how the bacteria in a bottle stuff is alive. they need a food source to live but how do they get that sealed in a bottle?


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

wicca27 said:


> to be honest i dont see how the bacteria in a bottle stuff is alive. they need a food source to live but how do they get that sealed in a bottle?


They're dormant. Kind of like how brine shrimp can survive in egg form for years.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I use seachem stability because of bang for the buck. I dose ebiken EI everyday in conjunction with no issues


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Destroyer551 said:


> They're dormant. Kind of like how brine shrimp can survive in egg form for years.


According to what science?


----------



## Destroyer551 (Dec 1, 2009)

MABJ said:


> According to what science?


Loads of bacteria can go dormant. It's why they're everywhere. My answer was nothing more than a guess. If someone really wants to know the sate of the bacteria that are in biological additives, then you need to contact the manufacturer. However these things work, they do seem to work. Seems like almost everyone has had some excess with the more popular bacterial starters. (SafeStart, Stability, etc.)


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Destroyer551 said:


> Loads of bacteria can go dormant. It's why they're everywhere. My answer was nothing more than a guess. If someone really wants to know the sate of the bacteria that are in biological additives, then you need to contact the manufacturer. However these things work, they do seem to work. Seems like almost everyone has had some excess with the more popular bacterial starters. (SafeStart, Stability, etc.)


Indeed this is true. 
Thing to note that exposure to air cuts shelf live in half..........from a year to 6 months for TSS. Dunno if theres a reaction that reactivates the bacteria or something. 

Also the solution they are in may also be food of some sort since when u pour it into the tank if there is no ammonia source they die. 

Who knows, but that stuff works lol.....


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i just see them as a wast of money. if you cycle your tank it gives shrimp and fish both a jump start. and if you add plants from the start they get a jump start wish the cycle its self


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm just saying the bacteria we grow in our tanks needs food and oxygen. I have seen too many people pay for taking the easy route. 

One or two for every success story I've seen.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Taking the easy route is my life's motto lololol......


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

pinoyghost2 said:


> I have just been told about this product and would love to hear from anyone else who has used it to cycle a shrimp tank. My concerns are
> that when using Akadama/Amazonia soil this product would not control
> the ammonia/nitrites that are released over a period of time.
> 
> ...


Well the bacteria can only tolerate so much ammonia too like TSS can only handle .2 or something (unit dont remember) so if Amazonia leeches more than that itll kill the jumpstart too


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bananariot said:


> Taking the easy route is my life's motto lololol......


Haha


----------



## pinoyghost2 (Feb 13, 2012)

only reason I asked about this is I have seen it used to quick cycle Taiwan/CRS tanks using RO water system. I just got thru cycling 
my new Taiwan setup using Amazonia and sponges from other cycled tanks along with some of the squeezed out floss from these tanks and 
letting it run for 4 weeks. Now my Taiwans are in there and no deaths
to date.

Im wondering if it could be used to quick cycle another tank with Amazonia soil for a quicker setup for more Taiwans.


----------



## Shazray (Oct 11, 2012)

The one I use when needed is Fritz Zyme Turbo Start 700. It is in the fridge at my LFSs. Cuts the cycle time down to 4 / 5 days.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That may come in handy for less sensitive fish.

For shrimp, though, a nice biofilm and mature tank is ideal. So you'd still need to run the tank for 4-6 weeks while adding an ammonia source until the tank is mature.



Shazray said:


> The one I use when needed is Fritz Zyme Turbo Start 700. It is in the fridge at my LFSs. Cuts the cycle time down to 4 / 5 days.


----------



## Shazray (Oct 11, 2012)

true - I have used this product when I was in a bind (suddenly needed to house fish unexpectedly) and another time when I had a filter failure that I didn't notice until I had an algae bloom. And it was always fish. never shrimp.


----------

